

Desktop 3D printer prices will rise - tbenst
http://www.tctmagazine.com/blogs/grimmblog/3d-printer-prices-will-rise-5k-is-near-term-price-target/

======
lifeguard
I think this is still the cheapest solution (edited for links):

If you are interested in building a repstrap to bootstrap the RepRap project,
or are just looking for the quickest and most cost effective way to start 3D
printing, you need a clonedel. For the uninitiated, it is a fork of the Prusa
Mendel, optimized for easy casting and updated by the UW Solheim lab and
Metrix Create:Space. This project is fully Open Source, and is designed to be
both the fast track and the cheap track to 3D Printing.

<http://wiki.metrixcreatespace.com/clonedel>

<http://reprap.org/wiki/Prusa_Mendel>

Start designing in Inkscape:

<http://inkscape.org/download/?lang=en>

